
Show HN: GitHub starred page - maguowei
https://github.com/maguowei/starred
======
netgusto
This is very nice ! Have you somehow automated your update process to keep
your list up to date ?

~~~
brbsix
It seems like you could set up a webhook to trigger a Travis CI rebuild upon a
new star event [0] . I'm pretty iffy on this, any ideas?. You probably need
some third-party service to trigger the rebuild [1]. Obviously running your
own server would make this much easier.
[https://github.com/no13bus/ohmyrepo](https://github.com/no13bus/ohmyrepo) is
one such example. From there it would be straightforward to generate and
deploy the new README.md from Travis CI [2].

[0]:
[https://developer.github.com/v3/activity/events/types/#watch...](https://developer.github.com/v3/activity/events/types/#watchevent)

[1]: [https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/triggering-builds](https://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/triggering-builds)

[2]: [http://krzysztofzuraw.com/blog/2016/automatic-blog-
deploymen...](http://krzysztofzuraw.com/blog/2016/automatic-blog-deployment-
with-travis.html)

------
maguowei
make your own awesome lists page by GitHub star!

